
Migrating from MongoDB to RethinkDB - NetOpWibby
https://blog.webb.page/2020/migrating-from-mongo-to-rethink
======
NetOpWibby
Updated to add:

> Another reason to migrate is the license of MongoDB: SSPL vs. Apache 2 of
> RethinkDB.

